# stimulus check



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi good afternoon....A relative, retired U.S. citizen living in Spain has only one bank account where he gets his social security payments every month. He hasn,t any U.S. bank account. Does anyone know if he,ll get his stimulus check direct deposited like s.s. payments? or will he get it in the mail? Thanks so much


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Word is there's no direct deposit to non-US accounts, even if SS checks are received that way. If he doesn't want to wait for a check in the mail, it's very simple to open a multi-currency Transferwise account that will give you a US routing number.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given that it's the IRS that is actually sending out the money, I'd say you MUST have a US bank account (and have given the IRS your routing number and account number information). I just happened to have filed electronically in 2018, so had given them my US bank account info (for the refund) and I received the money in my US account over the weekend (though it is on hold until April 15th).

I also receive US SS in my French account, but it's not the SSA that is distributing the money. Chances are your relative will get a paper check in the mail "in a few months" unless something changes.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

There is supposedly an online form coming soon to enter US bank info for direct deposit, for those who don't have it on file. The online form to submit in lieu of a return for those who don't file is already up and running.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

*thanks so much for the info*

thanks...


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Its up.

The get my payment link here:

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments

A number of issues with it at the moment I gather. I suspect it doesn't like either the load it is under, or foreign addresses or both.

Your mileage may vary.


----------

